
Rods from God - bottle2
https://www.nytimes.com/2006/12/10/magazine/10section3a.t-9.html
======
LargoLasskhyfv
Obsolete because of hypersonic missiles. Kinetic impact should be about the
same while deployment is simpler and probably faster.

------
ChrisGranger
(2006)

